# Which streaming music service do you use?



## dafox (Nov 19, 2019)

I've tried a few including Spotify and Tidal, I'm sticking with Pandora. Tidal does sound better but probably not worth paying twice as much plus Pandora does such a good job of anticipating what I want to hear. I can put Pandora on a station like Cool Jazz and just enjoy, Tidal's music choices for me were too random, same with Spotify.


----------



## LostHighway (Nov 19, 2019)

I use Spotify but I use streaming so little that I wouldn't count that as a data point. While much of my listening is relatively conventional/mainstream I also listen to a significant amount of "outside" improvised music and "new music" classical/composed. To my knowledge no commercial streaming service does a great job in either area.
Frankly I miss the old industry model where musicians toured to support physical media sales. Now artists put out physical media to support touring. The internet has made it easier for new/unknown artists to gain exposure but streaming pays very poorly unless you're huge or have very modest financial aspirations. There are, of course, a few outliers but they are very rare.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 20, 2019)

We have Spotify. But my wife is in college so we got the discount with Hulu and Showtime. I liked Pandora. But I like being able to make personalized playlists.


----------



## Matus (Nov 20, 2019)

I had Amazon for about a year, but switched to Spotify nearly a year ago. I like it better. I find the ability to get a playlist or 'radio' for any album or artist a great way to discover new music. I have 100+ albums in offline modus what is very practical (ok, Amazon had that too). The App works OK on OSX (some glitches with weak signal on phone - when going to area without internet one sometimes must switch the phone to fly modus, than start the app, otherwise the app will complain about the lack of internet connection and not start play the locally stored music).


----------



## minibatataman (Nov 20, 2019)

I use Spotify as well. Since I'm in college as well I also get it from pretty cheap, and the library is huge, which is the most important part for me. It has everything I would listen to, and I listen to everything from jazz to alternative. Hell it has Lebanese plays recorded back in the 70s that are actually kinda hard to find anywhere else.


----------



## ChefShramrock (Nov 20, 2019)

Google Play Music. Includes YouTube premium & YouTube Music. Pretty much any song I could dream of. Plus I can download full albums of any artist available, and I can't think of a single time I couldn't find what I was looking for.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 21, 2019)

Spotify and my new Bose headphones changed my days for the better.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 22, 2019)

For classical music: Primephonic

https://www.primephonic.com/?gclid=...Bqmz8DbA6p1lUz9y7lB0jkhiD7iWwdgMaApwCEALw_wcB


----------



## CEH1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Quboz and Tidal.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 8, 2019)

I like Pandora which I stream when I cycle. The playlists are generally very well matched and the few outliers are easily skipped.


----------



## nakneker (Dec 8, 2019)

Spotify. Totally happy, my seven kids gave me the guidance.


----------



## panda (Dec 8, 2019)

ive never bothered to try anything other than pandora, it works great.


----------



## Random (Dec 9, 2019)

Tidal


----------



## panda (Dec 9, 2019)

actually i just tried using amazon music app last night, and it's really good. gonna give it a go for a week to see which i prefer.


----------



## podzap (Dec 9, 2019)

I use Spotify and Apple Music, streaming from my iPhone to my Sonos speakers all around the house.


----------



## Jon-cal (Dec 9, 2019)

Stingray music. Stingray provides those music channels you get in cable tv packages. They have an app that’s surprisingly good and free to use if you authenticate through your tv. There’s way more stuff on the app than their tv channels. It’s just music with no talking or ads


----------



## ashy2classy (Dec 17, 2019)

Qobuz primarily. Best HiRes streaming service, IMO.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Dec 17, 2019)

Got Apple and Spotify ... worked in a pipe mill when I went to college so can’t comment on range or quality. I joined YouTube premium to get rid of the ads and was surprised by YouTube music. Curation is best for what I listen to. Enjoy the videos too. Mostly Apple on my iPhone.


----------



## danemonji (Dec 17, 2019)

Apple Music for my portable setup and Tidal on my desktop to satisfy my audiophile grade requirements.


----------



## Random (Dec 24, 2019)

*TIDAL Offers 40% Military Discount
*
Just an FYI for TIDAL users, they offer a steep military discount of 40% off if you are active duty or a veteran/retired. You can do it online in the subscription area of account settings. Took me about 5 minutes to get the discount. The only thing you need is basic information and submit an image of your discharge certificate (DD214 or equivalent).


----------



## bseven (Dec 24, 2019)

Amazon recently released their HD service which uses the original studio masters of music which they can get access to. Up to crazy 24bit/192hkz resolution in some cases, though I have not heard one at that rate, lots of 24bit/44.1khz songs though.

https://www.amazon.com/b?node=14063680011


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 24, 2019)

bseven said:


> Amazon recently released their HD service which uses the original studio masters of music which they can get access to. Up to crazy 24bit/192hkz resolution in some cases, though I have not heard one at that rate, lots of 24bit/44.1khz songs though.


I'm confused. Tidal and Quobuz steam a pile of stuff in hi--rez formats. Amazon Prime is playing catch-up.


----------



## dafox (Jun 15, 2021)

Which streaming service has the best jazz collection?


----------



## damiano (Jun 15, 2021)

Timely thread.. been a long time user of Spotify premium, mostly because they offer great suggested music through playlists. Not long ago I used one song to start a radio and ended up getting to know dozens of great old music I had not heard before! Supposedly they will offer cd quality soon so waiting for that.

As an amazon prime member in another country than my home country I am encountering difficulties in getting amazon music, I don’t think it will be possible for me.. they are offering a three month free trial now.


----------



## stringer (Jun 15, 2021)

I've been listening to Amazon prime music for a long time and for the last few years I've had the music unlimited. Very happy customer. I listened to Pandora One back in the day and did Spotify premium for awhile. Ultimately, it comes down to convenience. I'm listening to Amazon prime on my echo right now. Works great for me. I just tell Alexa to play a band or a genre or a "similar to this band or song" and she does really well most of the time. I have very broad tastes but I'm not into anything too esoteric.


----------



## stringer (Jun 15, 2021)

dafox said:


> Which streaming service has the best jazz collection?



I don't know which has the "best" probably depends on what you're into. Spotify has the biggest volume by sheer numbers but I never found Amazon music unlimited or Pandora One particularly lacking.


----------



## Slim278 (Jun 15, 2021)

?


----------



## Slim278 (Jun 15, 2021)

.


----------



## Benuser (Jun 16, 2021)

Benuser said:


> For classical music: Primephonic
> 
> Primephonic Classical Streaming


Primephonic has abandoned a large part of its catalogue. Since, I went to Idagio. 








About | IDAGIO


The ultimate classical music collection in one app ✓Exclusive video concerts ✓Lossless sound quality ✓Best search ✓Curated by performers and experts ▷ Discover IDAGIO now




about.idagio.com


----------



## WiriWiri (Jun 16, 2021)

Apple Music and Spotify predominantly, although the former’s largely taken over. Spotify is better at the cross’sell’ stuff, but I find Apple’s more curated selection a bit deeper in the more specialised genres (mainly electronic/dance/soundsytem/reggae stuff I tend to want to listen to new, perhaps as a legacy of Macs and logic underpinning the bulk of production until comparatively recently, 

Still have a whopping room and attic’s worth of vinyl at home, plus a RAID/NAS with all the long squirrelled away CD and digital copies.


----------



## tomsch (Jun 17, 2021)

Mainly I use Tidal in MQA mode through a Meridian DAC. The DAC drives either my Focal powered studio monitors on my desktop of an iFi headphone amp into Sennheiser HD650s.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jun 17, 2021)

Qobuz for me, their sound quality is better than Tidal IMO.


----------



## Ben.G. (Jun 18, 2021)

I’ve been using Apple Music for a long time. They have a huge library and recently started using spacial audio and lossless audio (up to 24-bit/192 kHz) for no additional charge. It’s great if you have the hardware to utilize it.


----------



## dafox (Aug 19, 2021)

I'm going to switch from Pandora to Qobuz. I like Pandora's ability to create stations for me that explore songs similar to the one I start with, but after doing this for almost 2 years the number of songs in a station arent that many and I've heard them all multiple times now. The playlist section of Qobuz seems to be pretty good, we will see. But the kicker is, with my new kitchen system, Audioengine A5 powered speakers and B1 bluetooth receiver and DAC, and a phone with bluetooth 4.2 and aptx, the sound quality is cd quality and noticeable enough that I want a cd quality music streaming service. Mostly listening to jazz, and small classical.


----------



## rstcso (Aug 19, 2021)

Have had Amazon Music Unlimited subscription for the family for several years. Also have SiriusXM in our vehicles and can stream SiriusXM via Amazon Echo devices. Just tell you-know-who to play SiriusXM channel blah-blah-blah and it does.


----------

